# Need Some Info On A Restored Roadmaster, Value?



## Ridethe woods (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello, I just recently acquired this Roadmaster, and I'm interested in finding out more about it, date of manufacture, rarity ? Also I would like to find out a realistic value, because I am thinking of auctioning it on another website. And finally I was wondering if anyone knows of a good website that explains how to pack and ship bicycles ?
A little bit about the bicycle, the frame appears to be fully restored, new rims and tires. The metal was not completely blasted clean before painting. The headlight does not work.
Would guess this was a labor of love for someone, so I really want it to go to someone that will appreciate it.
Your help and opinions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi, I would say your bike is from the late '40s to mid '50s and more of a re-paint than a restore. value is a tricky thing, I would say more than $100. but probably not lots more. these aren't my speciality so get more opinions. 

Scott


----------



## musclebikes (Aug 4, 2007)

That bike has got two things going for it. Its got a tank and head light, so thats gonna bring up the value a lot.


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Aug 4, 2007)

I could see it going for around $150 give-or-take.  It'd be ideal for someone who's not a bicycle collector, rather someone who just wants an old bicycle to tool around on and doesn't care that it's been painted over or not quite all original.  Unfortunately girls bikes are worh only a fraction of their male counterparts, even with goodies like tanks and lights.

Hopefully it goes to a nice home,
Kelly


----------

